# anyone on metformin



## zipppy (Feb 7, 2006)

just wondered if anyone on metormin found that milk tastes strange or is it just me


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi

I just started Metformin two weeks ago and I also think that milk tastes really weird - I can't stand in at the moment.  I have constantly got a taste of sour milk in my mouth....yuk!!  I had to get up 4 times the other night to clean my teeth as I couldn't get rid of the milk taste, in the end I found some strepsils in the bathroom and found that got rid of it!


----------



## zipppy (Feb 7, 2006)

how u findind metformin? im struggling on it. i love a glass of milk


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I have had a really hard time the past tow weeks but I think I'm over the worst of it now.  I started on quite a high dose 1000mgs and the side effects were pretty hideous, rushing to the loo, feeling sick, jittery and dizzy etc.  been completely off my food too, but I actually feel pretty good today and its exactly two weeks since I started them so hopefully the worst is over.

I was supposed to double up on my dose last Wednesday but as I felt so poorly there was no way I could have coped with 2000mg.  So the plan is that I am going to stick to 1000 at the moment and when I feel 100% better I am going to increase to 1500 and then slowly move up to 2000.

How have you been - what are you s/e like?  I know what you mean about milk - I used to really like it but since the Met I cant stand it....very strange.


----------



## zipppy (Feb 7, 2006)

constantly on loo, feeling sick, not sleeping cant eat properly. ive found that milk goes straight through me at mo. been on metformin 5 weeks now on 1700mg. where u having your treatment?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

aww, your in the same boat as me then....hopefully the s/e will get better.  Alot of the other girls on here have reassured me that it does get better, so fingers crossed.

We are at CARE Manchester, appointment is 22 August, we just changed clinics so haven't seen anyone at Care yet.  My gynae who has been treating me for years prescribed the Met along with Clomid.  She thinks that we may end up going down the IVF route but we are trying this for 3 months first and then we'll see what CARE have to say.

Good luck to you and I hope the s/e of the Met improve.


----------



## zipppy (Feb 7, 2006)

thanks hun good luck keep me posted on s/e


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

I am also on Metformin, I have been on it for about a year now.
I cant say I have noticed any strange taste when it comes to milk but I did have the other symptoms you describe (needing the loo quite offten, sore bloated tummy and so on)
All I want to say is stick with it. For most people the bad symptoms go away eventually  
You do have to be carefull if you use injects for d/r as many people (myself included) find that it increases the power of Metformin and lowers your blood sugar to worrying levels.
Good luck


----------



## zipppy (Feb 7, 2006)

the things we put our selfs through[br]: 2/08/06, 16:11just wondered if anyone taking metformin , has longer periods since taking it?


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi girls, 

A lot of the ladies on the PCOS board take metformin and many of the symptoms you descibe are normal. Reading I have done says that if you have PCO you should reduce your intake of dairy products anyway. Has anyone else read this? 

take care
M x


----------

